# Bank Wire via Intermediary/Correspondent Bank



## greentree (5 Mar 2009)

I wonder if anyone here can help me.

I regulary do bank transfers without problems via the AIB online banking system.

Today, a customer has sent banking details including an 'Intermediary Bank'. I can't find anywhere on the AIB international transfer form to enter information for an intermediary bank details.

Does anyone know how to do this?!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TarfHead (5 Mar 2009)

greentree said:


> .. a customer has sent banking details including an 'Intermediary Bank'. I can't find anywhere on the AIB international transfer form to enter information for an intermediary bank details.


 
I don't know anything about the AIB onlilne banking solution .. but, for what it's worth.

Irish banks, in general, do not remit international payments direct to foreign banks. They use other banks as intermediaries (e.g. ABN, Deutsche) to route the payment.

I assume that, for your current requirement, the presence of the customer bank SWIFT ID (BIC) and the customer's IBAN, should suffice, i.e.the fact that an intermediary is involved should be irrelevant for your requirement.

Also, and more importantly, you should contact AIB to get a definitive answer.


----------



## Jimmy (5 Mar 2009)

I was in the same situation with BOI. The first time I did it I explained to the Bank Clerk and they advised me not to worry and they did not note down the Intermediary details.
The money was lost for about 2 months and took many phone call to find.
(the money was in some Limbo where no one could locate, very worrying)

So since then I bring a printed of the email with all the details into the bank, get them to write down on the form the Intermediary bank details (even though a box is not provided), I get them to photocopy my printed email (on which I have highlighted the Intermediary bank details), and staple it to the form.

I ensure they do this every time and I have not lost money since. It work and it gives me peace of mind.

Jimmy


----------



## Statler (6 Mar 2009)

Agree with TarfHead, you shouldn't need to enter the intermediary bank details. AIB will send the payment via their preferred intermediary bank where necessary (indeed AIB may or may not have a correspondent relationship with the intermediary bank your customer provided).


----------

